# First night ROOKIE story...be gentle



## mattman1310 (Jan 22, 2018)

Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
4th fare - 15 minutes away, got cancelled within 1 minute
5th fare - 4 minutes away - got cancelled but got cancellation fee of 3.75
All this happened within 2 hours....so is it like this alot or is this a unique night?
Made $28.83 plus $20 tip = $48.83


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mattman1310 said:


> Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
> 1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
> 3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
> ...


Police are looking for you for accessory to burglary . . . .

Also 2 women claim you rifled through a womans purse took her money and keys then started disrobing her.

Your fingerprints are EVERYWHERE


----------



## mattman1310 (Jan 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Police are looking for you for accessory to burglary . . . .


Funny! I'm not a thief but she was staggering drunk. Just trying to be a good samaritan and have positive karma!


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

mattman1310 said:


> Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
> 1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
> 3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
> ...


Couple points.
A). NEVER enter someones house, because it very easily can go south extremely quick. being overly nice is one thing, but potentially going to prison over a claim from a rider is never worth any potential(read: not often if ever for some drivers) tip. In the case of second fare I personally would never have touched her purse unless she specifically asks me to do so and have audio recording of said request, assuming I have that sure I may have helped further to find her keys/opener but would have stopped at getting her garage/door open
B). On third fare..Not sure if your state is a legal state of not. If it is not you did fine. If it is and you consume in your off work time then edibles are a completely valid form of tip for me
C). Everything else is roughly normal

Am curious what the other tip amounts and your milage driven


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

It's normal; on my first night tall white aliens had me drive them to their spaceship where they promptly had my dna extracted by greys and implanted into reptilians.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> It's normal; on my first night tall white aliens had me drive them to their spaceship where they promptly had my dna extracted by greys and implanted into reptilians.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Billys Bones (Oct 2, 2016)

UberPyro said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


It happened same as a female pax let an uber driver go through her purse


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Billys Bones said:


> It happened same as a female pax let an uber driver go through her purse


I have had roughly the same situation happen with one of my pax. The main difference was she was drunk and slipped on ice and broke her glasses so was essentially blind. After recording her directly asking for my assistance in the search for her keys within her purse I obliged. Purse was in site( if she were actually able to see) the entire 5 seconds it took to locate the keys and thats where it ended.
Not saying you are telling falsehoods, just his anecdote is more relatable so picture evidence is not required for me to vaguely believe/ provide what little advice I may to a random ant on the internet


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)




----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Do not go into someone's house. See them to the door if you must but don't go in the house. 

You entering a stranger's home could turn into the opening scene of a horror movie.


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

It's not far fetched to think that she could have woke up the next day and all she remembered was you taking off her boots as she fell into bed with you standing over her... then it goes black. She wakes up, calls her girlfriends from last night and they exchange stories and they hear hers. One of them tells her that she needs to go to the police to file sexual assault charges because there's no way an uber driver should be taking advantage of a drunk woman in her own bedroom. 

You got very lucky that this hasn't gone sideways for you yet, but it could have so easily as it has for other drivers who probably were just being a good samaritan.

But as far as your night goes with pay and such.... you probably did much better in tips than typical nights and got lucky with your group of pax. I'll work from noon saturday until 4am sunday morning and sometimes I'll do about $25 in tips.

There are exceptions where I'll get a few more appreciative people (usually 30-50 crowd) where I'll walk away with $50 in tips for the day.... but that's rare


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

The only thing abnormal is the amount of money you made. You will usually only make about $10 per hour.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

We all made mistakes early on. You made quite a few but it is understandable. It is not like Uber or Lyft cares about training drivers. Trial by fire.

No need to rehash why but do not go into anyone's house... like ever. This should almost be like rule #1 (and #2) of Fight Club. Minimize your liability with this gig so don't do stuff like this, taking more passengers than belts, young kids with no car seat. And, personally, I only do drive-thru runs when it isn't busy, for a tip and the food rides up front with me or in the trunk. You cannot trust drunks with food in _your_ car!

The biggest issue that I saw, in regards to earnings, is think of all the sunk time that you had where you were *not* getting paid (or very, very little). Going into the house, the drive-thru, a 15 minute away pickup... these all cost you potential earnings, especially considering it was a Saturday night. We only make any worthwhile money, outside of cancel fees, when the wheels are moving while on a trip.

Related to this, don't wait longer than the 5 minute timer when picking up except in rare circumstances. Cancel, no show, get your fee and move on. If it is surging really heavily, cancel sooner and move on to another rider who is actually ready who is likely to actually show.

The statistics say you'll likely be gone in a few months, but be smart and safe for the time you are in this gig. Good luck!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Billys Bones said:


> It's normal; on my first night tall white aliens had me drive them to their spaceship where they promptly had my dna extracted by greys and implanted into reptilians.


No mention of the Blue Avians???

2 stars.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

MHR said:


> Do not go into someone's house. See them to the door if you must but don't go in the house.
> 
> You entering a stranger's home could turn into the opening scene of a horror movie.


I love horror movies! Always wanted to star in one even if it's just the opening scene  I've entered someone's house multiple times, no luck so far... SadUber however has yet to be found


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

mattman1310 said:


> Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
> 1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
> 3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
> ...


You are off to a good start and are earning some nice tips. Your kindness and consideration towards others comes out clearly in the first night experiences. Also, it sounds like you are level headed and thoughtful in your decision making process. Keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mattman1310 said:


> Funny! I'm not a ******-bag or a thief but she was staggering drunk. Just trying to be a good samaritan and have positive karma!


" NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED".


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

mattman1310 said:


> Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
> 1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
> 3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
> ...





DamseLinDistresS said:


> I love horror movies! Always wanted to star in one even if it's just the opening scene  I've entered someone's house multiple times, no luck so far... SadUber however has yet to be found


OMG...8>O

the ghost of SadUber has risen...

All hail SadUber...!

Only SadUber would do...

Something like this....8>)

SadUber lives....!

Rakos


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Everyone makes mistakes, your biggest mistake was passing up on the edibles, next time pass them on to me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Billys Bones said:


> It's normal; on my first night tall white aliens had me drive them to their spaceship where they promptly had my dna extracted by greys and implanted into reptilians.


I THOUGHT those Lizards looked like You !
Hopi Blue Star Kachina
Blue Star Prophecy has told of your return " Snake Brother"

The River is deeper than can be seen from the shore.

From Babylon to the American plains
Snake Brother once lived among native peoples and taught their ways to man.

Humming " CELEBRATION OF THE LIZARD KING"- Jim Morrison / the Doors.

(" in The Wake of the Flood"- Grateful Dead)

Yet the War in Heaven Continues.

" Not to Touch the Earth"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> We all made mistakes early on. You made quite a few but it is understandable. It is not like Uber or Lyft cares about training drivers. Trial by fire.
> 
> No need to rehash why but do not go into anyone's house... like ever. This should almost be like rule #1 (and #2) of Fight Club. Minimize your liability with this gig so don't do stuff like this, taking more passengers than belts, young kids with no car seat. And, personally, I only do drive-thru runs when it isn't busy, for a tip and the food rides up front with me or in the trunk. You cannot trust drunks with food in _your_ car!
> 
> ...


Oh, and, females have UP TO 35 YEARS to file sexual assault case against you.
I know, its not fair and there used to be a statue of limitations, but ... if you are male, you are a rapist.
Remember that.


----------



## Scott Thatcher (Jul 8, 2017)

Rakos said:


> OMG...8>O
> 
> the ghost of SadUber has risen...
> 
> ...


LOL my thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## mattman1310 (Jan 22, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, and, females have UP TO 35 YEARS to file sexual assault case against you.
> I know, its not fair and there used to be a statue of limitations, but ... if you are male, you are a rapist.
> Remember that.


Holy crap Batman!



UberPyro said:


> Couple points.
> A). NEVER enter someones house, because it very easily can go south extremely quick. being overly nice is one thing, but potentially going to prison over a claim from a rider is never worth any potential(read: not often if ever for some drivers) tip. In the case of second fare I personally would never have touched her purse unless she specifically asks me to do so and have audio recording of said request, assuming I have that sure I may have helped further to find her keys/opener but would have stopped at getting her garage/door open
> B). On third fare..Not sure if your state is a legal state of not. If it is not you did fine. If it is and you consume in your off work time then edibles are a completely valid form of tip for me
> C). Everything else is roughly normal
> ...


Since it was my first night, I didn't keep track of the miles. Tips were $3, $20 and got $3 from the drunk woman later



SaintCl89 said:


> View attachment 197455
> View attachment 197456
> View attachment 197458
> View attachment 197457
> View attachment 197459


Yeah...got it!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mattman1310 said:


> Holy crap Batman!


Is that news to you?
Bill Cosby - up to 50 years ago
Harvey Weinstein - going back to 20 years ago
Donald Trump - 20 years ago.
Roy Moore - 25 to 35 years ago.

Women are sitting on a gold mine - and they know it.
The pendulum will swing back and hit them right in the butt, sooner or later; but in the meantime - protect yourself. You are being hunted.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Just looking out for you


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mattman1310 said:


> drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom, I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket


You went from helping her look for her keys to tucking her in bed. Nice. Did she need help walking? Did she ask you to come inside? What made you get out of your car and follow her inside her house once the garage door was open? Was she hitting on you? We want to hear juicy details.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

mattman1310 said:


> Funny! I'm not a thief but she was staggering drunk. Just trying to be a good samaritan and have positive karma!


No good deed shall go unpunished. Don't believe me? Ok, keep it up!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

mattman1310 said:


> Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
> 1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
> 3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
> ...


If this is a true story, I'll send you a $5 bill, please go to your nearest walmart, go to isle #17, & buy a "Clue"..........jmo


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mattman1310 said:


> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam"


You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Jbrow104 (Sep 19, 2016)

Never go into a rider's house. Especially not a female.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

mattman1310 said:


> Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
> 1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
> 3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
> ...


$20 cash tip is the unique part. Everything else is normal.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Ribak said:


> You are off to a good start and are earning some nice tips. Your kindness and consideration towards others comes out clearly in the first night experiences. Also, it sounds like you are level headed and thoughtful in your decision making process. Keep up the great work!!!!


Hey!... You are running the risk of being banned from this site for failing to post a sarcastic,accusatory or openly hostile response!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I can sum up everything I've learned (and practice) in one sentence:

At the first sign of a problem (drunk, calling you to hurry, too many riders, bringing drinks/food into your car, or other trainwreck behavior) - CANCEL.

There are plenty of other rides out there.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, and, females have UP TO 35 YEARS to file sexual assault case against you.
> I know, its not fair and there used to be a statue of limitations, but ... if you are male, you are a rapist.
> Remember that.


I hope I didn't try my game out when I was 8.....those nuns may not be that forgiving now.

Flashback: 2nd Grade, Sister Eileen was probably in her late 50s, had bad teeth. She used to make me sit in the metal waste paper baskets for talking too much. Good thing I've changed.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

mattman1310 said:


> Funny! I'm not a thief but she was staggering drunk. Just trying to be a good samaritan and have positive karma!


How she look? No wah uh uh! wah uh uh wah uh uh! dongggggg dingg, da da doong, dong-ding!?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> I hope I didn't try my game out when I was 8.....those nuns may not be that forgiving now.
> 
> Flashback: 2nd Grade, Sister Eileen was probably in her late 50s, had bad teeth. She used to make me sit in the metal waste paper baskets for talking too much. Good thing I've changed.


In second grade I would have CRUSHED the trash can. LoL.
But, Sister Magdalen would make me stand in a corner with my face to a wall; once for two hours for kissing Kate behind the piano.
I haven't changed. I still like to kiss girls behind the piano, or any where else that she'd like for that matter - always open for suggestions.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

don't enter peoples houses... seriously just don't.

Overall.. Yeah that's pretty normal.


Aside from rape you can also be accused of theft.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

mattman1310 said:


> Holy crap Batman!
> 
> Since it was my first night, I didn't keep track of the miles. Tips were $3, $20 and got $3 from the drunk woman later
> 
> Yeah...got it!


I would highly recommend a milage tracker such as stride drive. Turn it on when you leave your house. Turn it off when you get back. Easy milage tracker and you will be thankful you did track when tax time comes around



negeorgia said:


> $20 cash tip is the unique part. Everything else is normal.


Not sure on the market but I get $5,$10,$20 tips frequently enough. Only one $50 (from Spike Lee yesterday in fact) and only one $100 so far( $10 fare. Drunk couple bet me $100 I would miss their Airbnb when, unbeknownst to them I had been there multiple times that week. I didn't miss it and surprisingly they paid up without any coercion  )


----------



## mattman1310 (Jan 22, 2018)

1974toyota said:


> If this is a true story, I'll send you a $5 bill, please go to your nearest walmart, go to isle #17, & buy a "Clue"..........jmo


Yes, it's a true story. I was just trying to be a good person.



JimKE said:


> You can't fix stupid.


Yep, like most Marlin fans......;-)


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> In second grade I would have CRUSHED the trash can. LoL.
> But, Sister Magdalen would make me stand in a corner with my face to a wall; once for two hours for kissing Kate behind the piano.
> I haven't changed. I still like to kiss girls behind the piano, or any where else that she'd like for that matter - always open for suggestions.


You are such a Bastid...!!!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Why did you start your driving adventures on a Saturday night, most people do some day trips to warm up first...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jbrow104 said:


> Never go into a rider's house. Especially not a female.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*

Next time, let her open the garage door, stand in the driveway and watch her go through the door and into the house, if be a good Samaritan you must. The reality is that once she is out of the car, she is not your problem. As cab drivers, we often extended a courtesy to the ladies at night in that we would wait until they were inside their address, but we NEVER went inside with them. There is too much potential for trouble there.

Forty-eight and change for two hours is not bad. The twenty-eight and change in fares for two hours is allright for a rookie, but step up your game if you want to last at this.





mattman1310 said:


> Yep, like most Marlin fans......;-)


It could be worse, he COULD be a Yankees fan.......................


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

UberPyro said:


> Not sure on the market but I get $5,$10,$20 tips frequently enough. Only one $50 (from Spike Lee yesterday in fact) and only one $100 so far( $10 fare. Drunk couple bet me $100 I would miss their Airbnb when, unbeknownst to them I had been there multiple times that week. I didn't miss it and surprisingly they paid up without any coercion  )


Small town with a big university. About 2-3 out of 50 will tip $1,2 or 3. Have gotten $70 and $40. However, lots of short, surge trips too.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

mattman1310 said:


> Since it was my first night, I didn't keep track of the miles.


Keeping track of miles and expenses are basic rules of rideshare. Or you will never know how much this gig is costing you. Uber only tracks your miles when a pax is in your car, but the miles you put on your car going to pick up those rides needs to be tracked by you... and used in the calculation of your expenses. This is not an option as all those miles need to be included as a business expense when you do your taxes.

Don't end up being one of those drivers on here who claim $1500 weekly "earnings" and only drove 40 hours. They talk as if that money was actual earnings when in reality, they probably put over 2500 miles on their car and spend additional hours maintaining their vehicle.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

UberPyro said:


> I have had roughly the same situation happen with one of my pax. The main difference was she was drunk and slipped on ice and broke her glasses so was essentially blind. After recording her directly asking for my assistance in the search for her keys within her purse I obliged. Purse was in site( if she were actually able to see) the entire 5 seconds it took to locate the keys and thats where it ended.
> Not saying you are telling falsehoods, just his anecdote is more relatable so picture evidence is not required for me to vaguely believe/ provide what little advice I may to a random ant on the internet


Doesn't make sense...you don't have to be able to see to find keys in a purse. Most women just stick their hand in there and fish around for them. They're gonna be on the bottom somewhere.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mattman1310 said:


> Funny! I'm not a thief but she was staggering drunk. Just trying to be a good samaritan and have positive karma!


Many good Samaritans sitting in jail on false accusations that they cannot prove. Never do that again. The most I'll do is wait for them to enter their home. I have a falcon 360 so I'll also turn the camera to point out to the door if i can, especially if its a lone drunk female. That way I know she made it in thenhouse safe and I have proof of it.

Never physically touch a pax much less doing so while going into their bedroom. That is a recipe for disaster.



105398 said:


> I can sum up everything I've learned (and practice) in one sentence:
> 
> At the first sign of a problem (drunk, calling you to hurry, too many riders, bringing drinks/food into your car, or other trainwreck behavior) - CANCEL.
> 
> There are plenty of other rides out there.


It is rare to get a surge ride outside of bar closing and i hate large event surges. If I cancelled on all drunks, I would make zero dollars.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> 
> Next time, let her open the garage door, stand in the driveway and watch her go through the door and into the house, if be a good Samaritan you must. The reality is that once she is out of the car, she is not your problem. As cab drivers, we often extended a courtesy to the ladies at night in that we would wait until they were inside their address, but we NEVER went inside with them. There is too much potential for trouble there.
> 
> ...


Come on now, how can we be stupid when we support the most winningest team in sports history, and even when we loose we loose in disgrace, we aren't Philly fans going around and punching cop horses in the face or the city needing to put Crisco all over the light poles in the city out of fear of what we might do if our team wins, or booing Santa or......


----------



## mattman1310 (Jan 22, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Why did you start your driving adventures on a Saturday night, most people do some day trips to warm up first...


Well, where I drive I feel comfortable and the bar I was circling I'm very familiar with.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

mattman1310 said:


> Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
> 1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
> 3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
> ...


Sounds like quite the first night. Welcome aboard. 
I would have drawn a line at entering the house. Tell her it's against policy and for both of your safety. You never know what they might claim when they sober up. You also never know if you walk in and find the angry boyfriend, husband, or dad...


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Never enter anyone's house or personal belongings. Ever. You never know if its a set up, or if they'll wake up disoriented, remember bits and pieces, blank it off as you being the bad guy. Next thing you know, you're behind bars.

But, all in all, besides that, sounds pretty typical


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> Come on now, how can we be stupid when we support the most winningest team in sports history, and even when we loose we loose in disgrace, we aren't Philly


I am not a Philadelphia fan, either. As for Yankees fans, you might not be aware of the Story of Little Susie from Lowell:

It seems that Little Susie's father got a job in New York City, so the family moved to Yonkers. Come the First Day of School, Little Susie goes off to her first day of Fourth Grade in her new school. The teacher comes into the classroom, calls roll, takes care of a few preliminaries then loudly asks:

"Who likes the Yankees? Everybody cheer who likes the Yankees!"

Everyone cheers except for Little Susie. The teacher takes note of this and asks Little Susie:

"Why didn't you cheer?"

Little Susie:

"Well, Ma'am, you said that everyone who likes the Yankees should cheeer."

"_*Don't*_ you _*like*_ the *Yankees*?"

"No, Ma'am."

"You must like the Mets, then."

"No, Ma'am."

"What team _*do*_ you like?"

Little Susie answers loudly and proudly:

*"I like the Red Sox, Ma'am!"
*
The teacher and entire class let out a loud GASP in unison. The hated _*Red Sox*_, the shibboleth of all Yankees fans, everywhere, and this new student likes them! HOW can this BE?

The teacher asks:

"So tell me, Little Susie, WHY do you like the _*Red Sox*_?" She pronounces the last two words with obvious disdain.

"Well, Ma'am, you see, I'm from Lowell, Massachusetts, and so are my parents. I love my parents. They're both RED SOX fans, so I'm a RED SOX fan!" Little Susie pronounces her team's name with obvious pride.

"Tell me, young lady, if your parents were [cognitively slow], would you still love them?"

_"*Yes, Ma'am, I would"
*_
"If your parents were [cognitively slow], would you be [cognitively slow]?"

Little Susie smiled a knowing smile, then answered her teacher in a tone most respectful:

"No, Ma'am; I'd be a *YANKEES* fan."


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

mattman1310 said:


> Funny! I'm not a thief but she was staggering drunk. Just trying to be a good samaritan and have positive karma!


Don't ever do that again. You will be the victim and you will have nothing to back up your story.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I love horror movies! Always wanted to star in one even if it's just the opening scene  I've entered someone's house multiple times, no luck so far... SadUber however has yet to be found


Ill make you one for your YT channel if you want ? Not joking seriously editing /videos/photos are my thing.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Spider-Man said:


> Ill make you one for your YT channel if you want ? Not joking seriously editing /videos/photos are my thing.


Are you going to be doing the directing and shooting as well? What about screenplay and who's gonna play the psycho killer part?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I love horror movies! Always wanted to star in one even if it's just the opening scene  I've entered someone's house multiple times, no luck so far... SadUber however has yet to be found


You two planned to meet up...hmmm....



mattman1310 said:


> Yes, it's a true story. I was just trying to be a good person.
> 
> Yep, like most Marlin fans......;-)


Safely from Point A to Point B (which is pull up to curb at their set destination) makes you a *good person.*



merryon2nd said:


> Never enter anyone's house or personal belongings. Ever. You never know if its a set up, or if they'll wake up disoriented, remember bits and pieces, blank it off as you being the bad guy. Next thing you know, you're behind bars.
> 
> But, all in all, besides that, sounds pretty typical


Oh come on, you're being paranoid. It isn't like his finger prints are on her purse (oh wait, nvm) nor does her security camera have him recorded going into her house (oh wait, NMV). 



Spider-Man said:


> Ill make you one for your YT channel if you want ? Not joking seriously editing /videos/photos are my thing.





DamseLinDistresS said:


> Are you going to be doing the directing and shooting as well? What about screenplay and who's gonna play the psycho killer part?


You two really need to get a room! And shoot a horror film


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You two planned to meet up...hmmm....


The world may never know. 


UberLaLa said:


> You two really need to get a room! And shoot a horror film


We will still need a third. Are you volunteering yourself?


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> You two planned to meet up...hmmm....
> 
> Safely from Point A to Point B (which is pull up to curb at their set destination) makes you a *good person.*
> 
> ...


I have Ideas!



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Are you going to be doing the directing and shooting as well? What about screenplay and who's gonna play the psycho killer part?


Hmmm I never wrote a screenplay. But yea I will be directing & shooting. But you will be the star ⭐


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Starlet


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> The world may never know.
> 
> We will still need a third. Are you volunteering yourself?


I think there's a nude steamy scene in first five minutes with Cableguynoe


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> I think there's a nude scene in first five minutes with Cableguynoe


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

You tucked her in!!

I’m too nice sometimes, but you tucked a drunk pax in their bed!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> The world may never know.
> 
> We will still need a third. Are you volunteering yourself?


Only if I can be _cast against type..._E.g. I'm the anti-hero KILLER


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> You are such a Bastid...!!!


I think that's the nicest thing you ever said to me.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

freeFromUber said:


> Doesn't make sense...you don't have to be able to see to find keys in a purse. Most women just stick their hand in there and fish around for them. They're gonna be on the bottom somewhere.


Yes but drunk/blind and she couldn't figure it out so she asked for help



mattman1310 said:


> Well, where I drive I feel comfortable and the bar I was circling I'm very familiar with.


I sincerely hope you were not actually circling around the bar for a ride. Find a close and LEGAL parking spot and wait. No point in racking up extra miles for nothing. And if you are sitting in front of the bar with your Uber decal visable it may entice more people to request that otherwise may have forgotten about Uber or hail a cab because it's close/visable


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> We will still need a third. Are you volunteering yourself?


no i dont need UberLaLa help. i work solo in a scenario like this! DamseLinDistresS 
View attachment 197983


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

All the fares are normal except for fare #2, you're going wayyyyyyyyy beyond the scope of an Uber driver. Live and learn.


----------



## mattman1310 (Jan 22, 2018)

UberPyro said:


> Yes but drunk/blind and she couldn't figure it out so she asked for help
> 
> I sincerely hope you were not actually circling around the bar for a ride. Find a close and LEGAL parking spot and wait. No point in racking up extra miles for nothing. And if you are sitting in front of the bar with your Uber decal visable it may entice more people to request that otherwise may have forgotten about Uber or hail a cab because it's close/visable


Yes, I was parked, just used "circling" as an expression....thank you



Shaunizzle42 said:


> All the fares are normal except for fare #2, you're going wayyyyyyyyy beyond the scope of an Uber driver. Live and learn.


Yup, definitely been scolded enough on this forum - thanks!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

mattman1310 said:


> Yes, it's a true story. I was just trying to be a good person.
> 
> Yep, like most Marlin fans......;-)


And Mariners fans



Mista T said:


> Why did you start your driving adventures on a Saturday night, most people do some day trips to warm up first...


My first week I went out three days , and two swings for up to 6 hours, getting some ideas and experience around my local mall and business district,(not downtown Seattle) I think I learned more things not to do in that week, but it did help me form some strategies that are working out. I have no need to subject myself to the obliterated people all the time. I am driving from 1-2pm to 9:30-10pm and avoid the Puke rush.


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

mattman1310 said:


> Just started Saturday night 1/21, wanted to see if this was a normal or "unique".....
> 1st fare - two drunk guys no issue - small tip
> 2nd fare - drunk woman - get to her house, she can't find keys, I help her look for them in her purse, she has garage door opener, we go through garage and then laundry room, she uses restroom and then tells me to follow her into bedroom (insert 70's porn music here), I help her take her boots off and she gets into bed with clothes on, I cover her up with blanket and put her phone and garage door opener on nightstand and then I bolt! Had to push garage door button and hop over "beam" - no tip but got one later the next day
> 3rd fare - two stoned guys who were cool but hungry, we go through Whataburger for food (I politely declined food offer for a larger money tip). We get to destination and they give me a $20 bill and some "edibles" which I passed on....
> ...


2nd fare.
I cant believe you are that staggeringly and completely stupid.
Just no ****ing way.


----------



## mattman1310 (Jan 22, 2018)

YouBeer said:


> 2nd fare.
> I cant believe you are that staggeringly and completely stupid.
> Just no &%[email protected]!*ing way.


Not stupid, just inexperienced and in case you missed it, I am a nice person and was just trying to help


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

If you knew...

Just how many people...

Were "just helping out" a friend...

When they next found themselves...

In the local state lockup...

With 3 hots and a cot...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I love horror movies! Always wanted to star in one even if it's just the opening scene  I've entered someone's house multiple times, no luck so far... SadUber however has yet to be found


he lost his id, and is now stuck in Mexico trying to hire a coyote by using his video skills as payment.



mattman1310 said:


> Holy crap Batman!
> 
> Since it was my first night, I didn't keep track of the miles. Tips were $3, $20 and got $3 from the drunk woman later
> 
> Yeah...got it!


track your miles for your taxes, lyft and uber miss about 40% of your miles driven while online.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Rookie mistake 1: not recording your mileage. Don't throw away money - log it.
Rookie mistake 2: not being on camera (and audio, if legal in your state) at all times. Get a dashcam, preferably three: front and rear outward facing, and at least one inward facing. Then, *never* go out of range of your camera with a passenger.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

mattman1310 said:


> Funny! I'm not a thief but she was staggering drunk. Just trying to be a good samaritan and have positive karma!


No good deed goes unpunished...remember that.


----------



## ncnealncn (Feb 15, 2018)

About four weeks in. How's it going? 

Definitely log all the miles on a detailed log sheet. I find that I average about 45% more miles than are tracked by Uber and Lyft. This varies for different drivers in different regions. 

In my area we don't get many tips, and they are messing with the surge pricing. If I made $48 in 2 hours I would be happy. I average much less at about $15 to $16 per hour before expenses.


----------

